# Before There Was Fedor, There Was...



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

IGOR VOVCHANCHYN!!!!

Seriously, he was the OG scary Russian, who would smash your face with his fists while he sat in your guard. He was a nice man, but when you faced him, you almost died. 

He almost killed Enson Inoue in their fight. That was how brutal Igor used to be. He was a well-rounded guy, whose dominance is underrated nowadays. Dude wasn't that big of a HW, yet he punched like he was 500 pounds. Gary Goodridge has said that the hardest puncher he has faced was Igor Vovy. He doesn't even remember the punch that hit him, he just remembers waking up.

He was pudgy, nice and cyborg-like. Dude was the OG scary Russian. 

Discuss.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah I love Igor. He was great at the start of his career, but he really slowed down after 35 fights and started losing


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh man, once I saw the thread title I knew who it was about and instantly started remembering the great KO's Igor gave us.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

you gotta love igor 
he went on a tear over in pride beating some very good fighters

now i gotta go back and rewatch some of his battles


----------



## Tilen (Jun 20, 2007)

Igor Vovchanchyn isn't Russian. He's Ukrainian


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

same thing duh




























lol jk


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Well rounded only in relation to his shape ;P His wrestling/subs was always his weak point. He hanged around a bit beyond his best years, but then retired quiet smartly. As far as I'm concerned he invented hitting hard, he throws his punches the same way as Fedor interestingly enough. 
He was always a middle weight really - it's just that with no reason to diet as pride was all about the heavy weights, he went a bit heavy. But he was smaller than a lot of the guys he was smacking in pride.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I love this thread for its appreciation of by far the most underrated fighter ever.

Alot of people talk about Torres', or Kang's undefeated runs, but this cat went 35-1-2 before meeting Coleman!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I love this thread for its appreciation of by far the most underrated fighter ever.


Easily the most underrated fighter ever in the sport. It's unbelievable that there are people who call themselves MMA fans that have never witnessed any classic Vovchanchyn beatdowns.

He was one scary dude.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I've always thought he looks a bit like Neil Kinnock.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Tilen said:


> Igor Vovchanchyn isn't Russian. He's Ukrainian


He was still "the scary Russian" back in PRIDE :thumb02:

But yeah, Igor is a bad ass mf. I just love his fights!


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

MLS said:


> Oh man, once I saw the thread title I knew who it was about


Same.

What a man. I was going to study a lot for the next while, now I'll probably just watch Igor beat people up for a few hours.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Definitely underrated fighter. Frist time I saw him was when Cro Cop knocked him out and I thought, meh, nothing special.Then I saw his record and said:wow. Then I saw his fights and said: WOW!
My favorite Igor fights are against Varelans and when he knocked out some brazillian with ONE PUNCH.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

XitUp said:


> I've always thought he looks a bit like Neil Kinnock.


Except for the ginger - surely the defining thing about being like Neil Kinnock. (He should have won)


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

When in doubt, look to the slightly pudgy, cyborg-like Russian to unleash brutal violence to finish fight in the blink of an eye.

The Ukraine was under the jackboot of the Russian Empire more than long enough to make the terms "ukrainian" "byelorussian", etc. close enough to "Russian." Their primary language, culture, and outlook is that of the former Russian Empire.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Definetly agree. Not only did he go 35-1 before coleman, but only three of his fights made it past the first round in the time period. He finished 33 guys in the very first round before his loss to coleman. What an animal.

Damn I gotta go watch me some Igor.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Now I know what I'm doing for a couple of hours..watching Igor, sucks that he retired.


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

Tilen said:


> Igor Vovchanchyn isn't Russian. He's Ukrainian


He lives in Ukraine. Doesn't necessarily mean that he is not Russian 
Agree with *swpthleg*here, those countries were one for too long, migration of people was so large that it's hard to say anything without looking deep into family tree :confused02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I love this thread for its appreciation of by far the most underrated fighter ever.
> 
> Alot of people talk about Torres', or Kang's undefeated runs, but this cat went 35-1-2 before meeting Coleman!


He was also 58-2 as a kickboxer I believe with one of the loses coming against Hoost.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep Vovchanchyn was the MAN back in the day.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You know what's an awesome fight? Satake vs Vovchanchyn from Pride 15. Satake gets punched in the face a ton of times from Igor. Dude gets his snotbox rocked more than a few times.

Igor even takes it easy on Takada. If he were to go full force, Takada would be dead as we speak. 

Igor was my favorite thing about the 2000 GP. Sure, Saku shined in the Royce fight, but Igor shined in the Goodridge fight (Which was GREAT) and the Sakuraba fight (Which was the best fight on the whole GP). Hell, he even made me enjoy Alexander Otsuka.

Too bad he never faced Coleman while fresh. Igor went to battle with Goodridge and Sakuraba, while Coleman beat Shoji and was returned a favor in the Fujita "fight." If Vovy was fresh, he would've killed Marky Mark and the Hunky Bunch.

Also, MMA legend Paul Varelans was amazed by Igor's strength and speed.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I've just seen this fight and I had to post it. Wow!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YX-WzaaoR0


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

MLS said:


> He was also 58-2 as a kickboxer I believe with one of the loses coming against Hoost.


i dont even think we should count a loss to Ernesto as a loss


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

MLS said:


> Oh man, once I saw the thread title I knew who it was about and instantly started remembering the great KO's Igor gave us.


This. I'm sad Igor doesn't fight anymore, but damn was he awesome back in the 90s.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

He looks like a mix of crocop and fedor in that pic lol


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Woah, Igor punches exactly like Fedor. Didn't really notice that before, the full extent of it.

Still, he's overshadowed by the likes of Sergei and Oleg, who are just plain cooler.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

There is no way in HELL Oleg is cooler than Igor. Igor's gotta be the 2nd best Eastern European fighter ever.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

plazzman said:


> There is no way in HELL Oleg is cooler than Igor. Igor's gotta be the 2nd best Eastern European fighter ever.


Taktarov is much cooler than Igor, Igor is a fat baker looking guy who isn't Fedor, Taktarov is a damn movie star and shit. Plus he's still beating guys with his sweet submissions.

It's not even close.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Pft, beating freakin Mark Kerr's Zombie double is anything but sweet, plus, he got his shit blown up in "We own the night"


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, Oleg is cooler but I'd rather fight him than Igor.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

plazzman said:


> I love this thread for its appreciation of by far the most underrated fighter ever.
> 
> Alot of people talk about Torres', or Kang's undefeated runs, but this cat went 35-1-2 before meeting Coleman!


Yeah, he's seriously underrated as one of the best heavyweights ever. I wonder what he might have done if he dropped to 205 while still in his prime.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He would've done a ton of damage at 205. Hell, Igor kicked ass at 205 back when he was past it. Can you imagine how awesome Liddell vs Vovy would've been?

I wish Igor had a couple of fights in the UFC. I also wish he faced Fedor.

Igor's grappling is underrated. Many seem to think he's this kickboxer who sucks on the ground. I disagree, watch the Yuki Kondo fight, watch the Enson Inoue fight, watch the Herring fight, Igor was solid on the ground. He got out of everything Inoue threw on him and freakin' murdered him with punches (Enson really did almost die in that fight. he was taken to the hospital afterwards).


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

And didn't leave for four months, and when he did it was with brain damage.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

He also was the first striker to defeat gjj guy, adilson lima.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Igor was definitely one of the best underrated fighters ever, i just wished he got noticed more. He would fight anyone, anywhere at any time however big or small. He is only 5'8" and he was fighting HW's and winning. 
He was awesome.

He is still only 35 he should come back for a few special fights in Japan or something, although i seriously doubt he has evolved enough to fight in this day and age, well to be a contender at least.


----------



## Bradysupafan (Oct 26, 2008)

He jumped the shark at the end of his career when he developed abs and came into the mw grand prix ripped.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bradysupafan said:


> He jumped the shark at the end of his career when he developed abs and came into the mw grand prix ripped.


Okay trolling in a Vovchanchyn thread on this forum is like pissing on the bible in the Vatican IMO.:thumbsdown:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

So, Where Is Vovy Now?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> So, Where Is Vovy Now?


Wikipedia says he is a businessman now, whatever that means.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Vovy owns a restaurant, swpthleg.

If I went to his restaurant, I'd clean my plate and tip really, really good. I don't want a pudgy Igor smashing me in the face.

Telligman vs Vovchanchyn is one of the past solid fights that most overlook. Vovy lost, sure, but damn, what a fight.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Igor said his body couldn't really carry on. Broken his hands too much and such. I think it's a Mexican restaurant.

Yeah 5'8, tubby, swinging wildly, hitting stupidly hard - Igor was awesome for fighting the way people really want to see fighting


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

Never before have I noticed how much he looks like the robot from Tekken.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

cormacraig said:


> Never before have I noticed how much he looks like the robot from Tekken.


Like jack?


----------



## itsallgood (Oct 5, 2007)

All I Have To Say Is, Remember Tra Telligman


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I just added all the fights I could find to his section..
http://www.mmaforum.com/light-heavyweight-division/34439-igor-vovchanchyn-fighter-info.html


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

lol i jst looked up vovy's record on wiki and apparently he lost his first mma fight via sub (chin to the eye). Russians are Brutal!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mark Kerr beat Dan Bobish the same way at UFC 14.

Yep, the ol' chin to the eye. Classic...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Damone said:


> Vovy owns a restaurant, swpthleg.
> 
> If I went to his restaurant, I'd clean my plate and tip really, really good. I don't want a pudgy Igor smashing me in the face.


I'd leave a good tip and a respectful note thanking him for all the good fights and highlight reel knockouts


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I would eat a few pirozhki and ask him to do a shot of vodka with me and very politely ask him for his autograph and a picture.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

i love me some peirogies! with onions and sour cream mmmmm....


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

I know this thread is old as hell, but I gotta add my $0.02 on Vovchanchyn. The guy is an animal. I've been watching alot of his fights and damn the guy can punch. People were pissing his pants in preparation for this guy. Fedor gets business down, but Vovchanchyn goes in there to hurt some fools. It's a felony he went to LHW because he looked out of it in that weight class. 

What he did to Inoue is seriously crazy. He put the guy in a coma and made him have little seizures right after his team mates carried him to his corner. Vovchanchyn would've fucked up Hunt with those hits!


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

Guy said:


> I know this thread is old as hell, but I gotta add my $0.02 on Vovchanchyn. The guy is an animal. I've been watching alot of his fights and damn the guy can punch. People were pissing his pants in preparation for this guy. Fedor gets business down, but Vovchanchyn goes in there to hurt some fools. It's a felony he went to LHW because he looked out of it in that weight class.
> 
> What he did to Inoue is seriously crazy. He put the guy in a coma and made him have little seizures right after his team mates carried him to his corner. Vovchanchyn would've fucked up Hunt with those hits!


Wow, Vovy vs Hunt, Why didn't Pride ever put that together? That would have been classic.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Robb2140 said:


> Wow, Vovy vs Hunt, Why didn't Pride ever put that together? That would have been classic.


Or Vov vs Wanderlei, that would have been awesome:thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm still pissed that Vovy vs Wandy for Pride 34 turned out to be some sick, cruel April fools joke by some stupid asshat. 

Do not play with me, boy. I wanted Vovy vs Wandy, dammit!!!!


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Damone said:


> IGOR VOVCHANCHYN!!!!


What an awesome pic. The ref looks like he's crying like a high school girl at some keg party scuffle. 

"Stop it PLEASE Igor, stop it! You're going to kill him!!"


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I think Vovy would come back from retirement if he saw this thread.
This is a helluva lot of appreciation.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's a really, really good thread on Igor: Click

It has a bunch of his old fights, and some really cool KOs. Check it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Here's a really, really good thread on Igor: Click
> 
> It has a bunch of his old fights, and some really cool KOs. Check it out. :thumbsup:


Enson's comment is the best.:thumbsup:


----------

